# stop recording a suggestion automatically when trying to change channel



## DavidD (Feb 9, 2008)

While the TivoHD was recording a show I had set to record and also recording a Tivo Suggestion, I came home and pressed the channel up button, as I wasn't think about anything but watching something else. The Tivo said that it was recording the show I had asked it to record and asked if it should stop recording.

It would make more sense to me if it just automatically stopped recording the Tivo Suggestion, or at the very least, asked if I wanted to stop the suggested show first, since I told it to record the other show. A third option would be to name both shows being recorded and ask if I want to stop show 1, show 2 or not change the channel.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

Agreed.

In the meantime, to be safe you have to make sure the tuner being used for the requested recording is NOT active, THEN request the channel change.


----------



## DjMikeWatt (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree COMPLETELY.

Just now, I was watching a Mets game live, and the other tuner was recording a suggestion. All of the sudden a message popped up saying that the DVR needed to change the channel in order to record a scheduled recording, asking if I wanted to leave the Mets game OR cancel the scheduled recording. Those are the only two choices given - canceling the suggestion doesn't come into it.

So, I had to tell it to change the channel in order to record the scheduled recording, then change tuners, then go back to the Mets game on that tuner. For such an "intelligent" machine, well, this sure is stupid.

TiVO - ARE YOU LISTENING?? 

In the above scenario the DVR should have simply stopped recording whatever suggestion it was recording, and used THAT tuner to record the scheduled recording... allowing me to continue watching the Mets game uninterrupted. 

I'm really curious as to whether or not anyone can come up with a VALID reason that this happens... a reason that will stand up to reasonable scrutiny. I mean, am I missing something here? Is there a reason that the way it is now is better than what I'm suggesting?

It just doesn't make sense and it's really, really frustrating.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

DjMikeWatt said:


> I agree COMPLETELY.
> 
> Just now, I was watching a Mets game live, and the other tuner was recording a suggestion. All of the sudden a message popped up saying that the DVR needed to change the channel in order to record a scheduled recording, asking if I wanted to leave the Mets game OR cancel the scheduled recording. Those are the only two choices given - canceling the suggestion doesn't come into it.
> 
> ...


I agree completely and I've complained about this repeatedly; I've disabled Suggestions until it is fixed. I'm not certain, but I believe this behavior was introduced in a software update.

For whatever reason, TiVo made Suggestions take priority over scheduled recordings when you want to change liveTV channels. It makes no sense whatsover.

This is one of several behavioral elements that makes TiVo an inferior DVR product for those that like to regularly watch liveTV.


----------



## count_on_mike (Dec 15, 2008)

DjMikeWatt said:


> I'm really curious as to whether or not anyone can come up with a VALID reason that this happens... a reason that will stand up to reasonable scrutiny. I mean, am I missing something here? Is there a reason that the way it is now is better than what I'm suggesting?


DjMikeWatt,
Let me try to give you a valid scenario.

I receive an Over The Air signal and split the antenna into my TiVo and TV. I effectively have three DTV tuners.

I use my TiVo as my live tuner for the TV 95% of the time.

But if TiVo was recording a suggestion on one tuner and then asked me to change channels on the second tuner to get a scheduled recording, I could let it, and then switch to the TV tuner to continue to watch the live show.

The message to change channels prompts me to switch to the TV for live viewing and let both programs record.

But I do agree with you, I find all the messages about channel changing annoying.

Mike


----------

